# Beztēma >  Izurbt caurumu stikla pudelē...

## Neatkarīgais

Lūdu pirmais topiks beztēmai  :: 
bet nopietni- kā to visklabāk izdarīt, tā lai pudele nesaplist?
ar kādu urbīti labāk- betonam, vai metālam? ar lieliem apgriezieniem/ maziem? ir dzirdets ka kkas japilina virsu ella vai udens.. kas isti?
pieejama ir tikai rokas urbjmašīna (elektriskā).
un caurumu vajag lielu- 10mm

----------


## GuntisK

Stiklinieku darbnīcā. Nedomāju ka tas maksātu daudz.Tev tik viens carums jāurbj?

----------


## marizo

TV vienreiz redzēju, ka urba spogulī- ar parasto urbi, kas atgādina kurbuli  ::  Tikai tur laikam teica, ka nedrīkst spiest. Viegli turēja aiz gala un apļoja..  ::  Bet tik lielu nezinu, vai izdosies  :: 
Mūsdienās jau tehnoloģijas attīstītas, gan jau ka ir arī speciāli urbji stiklam!  ::

----------


## Neatkarīgais

man tik vienu caurumu vajag. nemeklešu tak stiklinieku darbnicu- uzskatu ka man nav likas rokas. vnk stiklā vai spogulī, tb. plaknē es varu izurbt, bet liektā vietā ir grūtāk.
ja spogulī urba ar to rokas urbi, tad laikam vajadzes ar maziem apgriezieniem.
specials stikla urbis... tipa urbis no stikla  :: 
da nē kaut urbis kas paredzets stiklam.. ar ko ta viņš atšķirtos no parasta metāla urbja?
par diametru es vel neesmu 100% drošs, rit vai parit iešu uz buvmaterialiem, meklēšu tādu ieskrūvējamu šļauciņas savienojumu, tipa man vajag lai no tās pudeles nāk šļauciņa un to es gribu pieskrūvēt tajā caurumā, bet vispirms gribu zināt kā labāk izurbt :P
esmu jau meginajis ar metala urbi, max apgriezieniem un liet virsuu udeni...
urbja gals tika cauri, kad urbu talak, pudele saplisa  ::

----------


## marizo

> esmu jau meginajis ar metala urbi, max apgriezieniem un liet virsuu udeni...
> urbja gals tika cauri, kad urbu talak, pudele saplisa


 Man liekas, ka tas arī ir kritiskais moments, kad tiek urbji lausti metālā urbjot  :: 

Starp citu, ko Tu tur taisi?   ::

----------


## GuntisK

Jābūt tādiem urbjiem ar dimanta (ne tā kas uz gredzeniem ) uzgaļiem.Liekas tāds varētu derēt.

----------


## Neatkarīgais

es taisu ūdenspīpi   :: 
dabudiezgan smuku pudeli un gribu tajā uztaisīt (tagad man ir 0,5l burka  ::  )
vai tad ir dimanta urbji? zinu ka ir flekša diski flīzēm un zāģīšii, bet urbji... nu nez būs jāpaskatās, vai vnk, jāprasa urbis flīzēm. kautgan man vajag pa lēto un dimanta diski un zāģi piem. nav lēti...

----------


## Vinchi

Zinu ka ir tādi dimanta urbji bet nezinu vai uz tik lielu diametru. Cena varētu būt diezgan augsta.

----------


## GuntisK

Kaut kur lasīju ka stiklu var urbt (diez vai par urbšanu to var nosukt) tā: uz tās stikla vietas kur vajag caurumu uzvelk apli (cik nu lielu vajag),apkārt aplipina mālu kas ierobežo to caurumu un tad šajā "vulkānveidīgajā" veidojumā ielej karstu alvu.Tajā vietā stikls itkā sadrūp.Atvainojos ja kau kas nav tā-galu galā 1 naktī...  ::

----------


## LED

Ir dzirdeets, ka var urbt ar parasto metala urbi, tikai preteejaa virzienaa! Taadejaadi veidojasstikla abrazivi stikla puteklji, kas arii izurbj to caurumu!  Meeginaats gan nav! Ja izdodas, tad uzraksti   ::

----------


## Neatkarīgais

nu zinu ka pretējā virzienā ar urbi var tasīt vietas skrūvēm ar grmedgalvām, bet urbt... nu nez kādā nesmukā pudelē pamēģināšu  :: 
atcerejos ka ir vel tadi tipa akmens konusi, ar ko slīpē caurumus, varbur var izrubt mazāku un tad izslīpēt līdz vajadzigajam D. vnk bez spiediena, liet uz tās vietas ūdeni, lai aizvātu putekļūs un nepārkarstu un darīt to ar lieliem apgriezieniem... vsp. man mājās daudz alus pudeles, tur var trenēties, kad sanāks laidīšu īstajā  ::

----------


## Raimonds1

pamēģini zem ūdens ar leiliem apgriezieniem un bez spiešanas

----------


## dmd

krievi senāk rakstīja, ja vajag urbt ar vīles kāta daļu (kur ir tāsds 3 stūris) un virsū liet terpentīnu. domāju, ka ar atpakaļejošo metāla urbi varētu izdoties. (terpentīns vēljoprojām ir spēkā)

----------


## marizo

Pārdomām: stikla pudeles kakliņu eleganti var nozāgēt arī ar motorzāģi!  :P  Bet kā dabūt caurumu.. Nav bijusi vajadzība.. Vectēvs kādreiz stāstīja, ka stiklu var griezt zem ūdens kaut ar šķērēm..   ::

----------


## Velko

Kādreiz izmēģināju paņēmienu, kas līdzīgs GuntisK pieminētajai metodei, tā kā varētu nostrādāt. Aptinu pudeli ar pakulu šņores gredzenu, samitrināju ar benzīnu un aizdedzināju (turot pudeli ar kaklu uz leju). Kad liesmas nodzisa iebāzu pudeli aukstā ūdenī. "Tinkš" un pudeles daļa, kas atradās virs gredzena atsprāga nost. Nedaudz apslīpēju malas ar smirģeli un galvenā automātiskās putnu barotavas detaļa bija gaava.

----------


## GTC

> ir vel tadi tipa akmens konusi, ar ko slīpē caurumus, varbur var izrubt mazāku un tad izslīpēt līdz vajadzigajam D. vnk bez spiediena, liet uz tās vietas ūdeni, lai aizvātu putekļūs un nepārkarstu un darīt to ar lieliem apgriezieniem


 Riktīgais variants! Sākotnēji to mazo caurumiņu var izurbt ar ~ 5mm diametra universālo urbi. Ir tādi, domāti keramiskām flīzēm, akmens flīzēm, stiklam, akmenim, dzelzsbetonam. Viņi ir kaut kas starp metāla urbi un pabedīta. Tas ir, urbja galā ir piemetinātas pabedīta plāksnītes, bet pats pēc izskata atgādina metāla urbi. Pirku tādu K-Rautā, ja nemaldos, tad maksāja kādu pusotru latu, BOSH ražojuma. 
Kad caurums izurbts, tad vajadzīgo izmēru iegūst ar to konisko šmirģeli.

----------


## juris90

::  vari urbt arī ar parasto metāla  urbi, tikai visu laiku ir jāpilina terpentins, tikai es nezinu ko var izdarīt lai urbis pa pudeles virsmu neslīdētu.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Flize urbj caurumu ar irbi kurs ir atgadina tristuri, kurs griezas ieksa flize. Domaju - ka stikla ar sito pasu principu var dabut caurumu!  :: 
Beefy

----------


## dainiss

vecs topiks, bet palasījos un paliku nesaprašanā. kāpēc cilvēki izgudro velosipēdu - stikla urbšani meklē metala, betona un vēl nezin kādus urbjus. Kāpēc nepērk urbi kas tieši paredzēts stiklam? Saprotams ka Maximā vai Narvesen kioska tādu nebūs, bet ir arī citi instrumentu veikali.

----------

